# Anvil of Doom



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

I received a fair bit of GW this Christmas (as I hoped I would) but obviously this means long evening of paiting (again not really a problem).

As a dwarf player, one of the models that I have wanted for a while is the Anvil of Doom which I have finally received...My question is, how to paint it!? Obviously it is a pretty sweet model and I would very much like to do it justice but don't really know where to start. I have looked to see if I can find any guides online but as of yet no luck. Does anyone have any tips on how to paint them or know of a good placec to find out?

Secondly, what are the best tactics with the Anvil? Is Ironbrow actually worth his points?

Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Thorek is kinda cool as it means casting the ancient runes more regularly is possible, however he doesn't really require the dooming weapons runes...this I guess will be one anvil which won't be taken by a sneak attack.

As to panting...metal, hair and stone - look for tutorials on those and you're golden

~O


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade (Sep 21, 2010)

Is there somewhere they are easily available?


----------



## Hans Richter (Dec 24, 2010)

You might want to read over the articles on the GW official site,

GW Painting and Modeling articles

or look through the Painting Tutorial forum here at Heresy,

Heresy Online Painting Tutorial Forum

Best of luck!


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

You might also like to check out:

http://www.coolminiornot.com/forums...Sticky-Thread-Links-to-Tips-Threads-Tutorials.


----------



## Kingwatothemax (Jul 4, 2009)

Mate,
If you're not already a member, give Bugmans a run:

http://www.bugmansbrewery.com/

Dwarvern focused site with a hell of a lot of conversion and painting of Anvils- run the search. There is quite a few lads in here that frequent Bugmans as well. I don't post too often as the vast majority of my questions have been answered there- including tactics for the anvil.
Hope to see you there bro!


----------

